# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Ravvedimento F24

## carmelo

Salve, dovrei effettuare ravvedimento  su F24 scadenza 20 Agosto 2010 per ritenute lav. dip. (1001) e add. regionale a. p. ( 3802) e add. com. a.p.(3848)
è corretto indicare i seguenti codici tributo???
1001 importo dovuto + interessi
8906 sanzione su 1001
3802 importo dovuto + interessi
8906 sanzione
3848 importo dovuto + interessi
8906 sanzione
Ciao

----------


## MONPIR

> Salve, dovrei effettuare ravvedimento  su F24 scadenza 20 Agosto 2010 per ritenute lav. dip. (1001) e add. regionale a. p. ( 3802) e add. com. a.p.(3848)
> è corretto indicare i seguenti codici tributo???
> 1001 importo dovuto + interessi
> 8906 sanzione su 1001
> 3802 importo dovuto + interessi
> 8906 sanzione
> 3848 importo dovuto + interessi
> 8906 sanzione
> Ciao

  Per il 1001 il codice sanzione è 8906
Per il 3802 il codice sanzione è 8902
Per il 3848 il codice sanzione è 8903
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## carmelo

> Per il 1001 il codice sanzione è 8906
> Per il 3802 il codice sanzione è 8902
> Per il 3848 il codice sanzione è 8903
> Ciao

  Il problema è questo, che io sappia 8902 e 8903 sono sanzioni relative all addizionale regionale e comunale per tributi personale irpef, invece nel caso in questione si tratta di sanzione per sostituto d'imposta.
Quindi cercavo conferme su 8906....
Ciao

----------


## MONPIR

> Il problema è questo, che io sappia 8902 e 8903 sono sanzioni relative all addizionale regionale e comunale per tributi personale irpef, invece nel caso in questione si tratta di sanzione per sostituto d'imposta.
> Quindi cercavo conferme su 8906....
> Ciao

  I codici 8902 e 8903 sono relativi all'addizionale regionale e comunale Irpef (non c'è scritto che sono relativi ai titolari di partita iva, per es.) e comunque il codice della sanzione deve seguire in F24 la relativa sezione. Nella sezione erario troverai i vari codici sanzioni in base al codice tributo utilizzato così come così come nella sezione Regione e Altri tributi.
E poi, all'Ade già difficilmente riescono a riconoscere i ravvedimenti operosi senza mandarti gli avvisi bonari, figurati se vai ad inserire le sanzioni nella sezione sbagliata ... 
Ciao  :Smile:

----------

